# 10 Cane Rum



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I was looking for a bottle of sipping rum. I thought about 10 cane. Any thoughts on this one or reccomendations for one to try. I am not reallying looking to spend more then 50 dollars on a bottle. Thank you.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I was looking for a bottle of sipping rum. Any thoughts on this one or reccomendations for one to try. I am not reallying looking to spend more then 50 dollars on a bottle. Thank you.


This one is terrible, it tastes like corn likker! Try Zaya, Diplomatico, Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. :2

ATL


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> This one is terrible, it tastes like corn likker! Try Zaya, Diplomatico, Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. :2
> 
> ATL


:tpd:

wish I could find either one under 50 euros here..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I think Zaya runs around $40 for a fifth around here. Very tasty sipping rum. They serve 10cane at the Cigar Lounge I go to, but always go for the Zaya.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

This stuff is SWEET. I have to mix this with something. I will not be drinking this by it self.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

10 Cane is mixing rum... most white rums are made to be mixed. 10 Cane makes a great mojito.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> 10 Cane is mixing rum... most white rums are made to be mixed. 10 Cane makes a great mojito.


I can live with that. I love making Mojitos. I need to get some limes and club soda.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I can live with that. *I love making Mojitos.* I need to get some limes and club soda.


:tpd:

Despite the trash talking. you seem like good people, I think I should almost feel bad about bombing you the way I did........ *But I Don't!!:ss*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> This one is terrible, it tastes like corn likker! Try Zaya, Diplomatico, Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. :2
> 
> ATL


:tpd: When it comes to Rum - listen to ATLHARP! *ATLHARP* is good... *ATLHARP* is wise. :tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :tpd: When it comes to Rum - listen to ATLHARP! *ATLHARP* is good... *ATLHARP* is wise. :tu


I am not debating that. I have notes already for my next purchase.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

When it comes to Rum (Rhum) it is always good to have a choice when you open the cabinet, not unlike when you open the humidor. Depending upon what you are in the mood for and if it's to be mixed, on the rocks or neat. As a novice in this area I was mentored by fellow member *adsantos13*. Check out some of his comments in several rum threads.

Looking in my cabinet I see some 12 year old Zaya (Guatemalan), 23 year old Ron Zacapa (Guatemalan), 15 year old Barbancourt (Haitian), 10 Cane (Trinidad), Pampero Aniversario (Venezuelan), and my latest favorite 18 year old Flor de Cana (Nicaraguan), and I even have a bottle of 8 year Bacardi from Nassau.

If you don't mind here are a few photos that I have posted in other threads that will hopefully get the juices flowing.


​
This last photo is from the liquor store in town that will give some pricing reference.

​
It's just another slippery slope....

Bottoms up. :tu

PS I have a small mint patch out front, I like to buy cola made with sugar cane and I always have a bottle of homemade simple syrup on hand. The lime tree doesn't have the output yet.


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I was looking for a bottle of sipping rum. I thought about 10 cane. Any thoughts on this one or reccomendations for one to try. I am not reallying looking to spend more then 50 dollars on a bottle. Thank you.


I dont really drink rum but I got a bottle for my birthday....I must say it was a nice change from Black Lable


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Try Zaya, Diplomatico, Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. :2
> 
> ATL


:tpd:

I can't speak for Diplomatico, but Zaya is great and I absolutely swear by Ron Zacapa 23. It sets a new standard for "smooth". :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :tpd: When it comes to Rum - listen to ATLHARP! *ATLHARP* is good... *ATLHARP* is wise. :tu


I found out that the ABC here in North Kakalaki has *Zaya* in its catalog.

*The reference number is 47-107*

Zaya is on par with Diplomatico and Ron Zacapa.

Enjoy,

ATL


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I think 10 cane is raw cane juice rum (agricole but not from the correct location to be labled as such). Agricoles tend to taste a bit sharper than molases based rums. Corn liquor / whiskey tends to be 'sharp' in flavor profile compared to the better refined bourbons and ryes.

To me, it's a stretch to try to compare 10 Cane to Zacapa Zaya or Diplomatico and other molases rums.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I second anything good said about Flor De Cana, get at least the 7 year, but the 12 and 18 are better, chill it, sip it, it's amazing

although if you can ever get your hands on Havana Club... it's pretty much the best thing I've ever tasted


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of overly 'sweet' rums like Ron Zacapa (haven't tried Zaya yet). I do like it, it's very smooth, and I've found Ron Z is best neat, I think the heat from the alcohol helps to offset the sugar a little bit. On ice, the sugar is a little overpowering.

Try Ron Pampero Aniversario or Ron del Barrilito if you can find them. Both are just as smooth, but a bit less sweet. If you don't have a good liquor store nearby, try Mount Gay Extra Old or Cruzan Single Barrel. Those two are usually very easy to find, and I think are a great 'starter rum'. The Cruzan especially won't set you back much.

Since we're posting pictures in this thread, here's my rum collection. It's since been augmented by bottles of Angostura 1919, Angostura 1824, Traveller's One Barrel, and LemonHart Demerera.


----------



## sptcigars (Oct 23, 2007)

so rum is something I know nothing about but if I would buy say the 23 anos or the zaya( given that I even find it) how do I drink it best. Rocks, neat, mixed ?? what?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't mix it, waste of money. After that, try it a few different ways and see what you like best. I like most rums with just 1 small ice cube. Just enough to cool it down some and take a bit of the alcohol heat off. I like the sweeter rums like Zacapa neat, where the heat helps to tone down the sweetness. 

Experiment for yourself, everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I'm not a huge fan of overly 'sweet' rums like Ron Zacapa (haven't tried Zaya yet). I do like it, it's very smooth, and I've found Ron Z is best neat, I think the heat from the alcohol helps to offset the sugar a little bit. On ice, the sugar is a little overpowering.
> 
> Try Ron Pampero Aniversario or Ron del Barrilito if you can find them. Both are just as smooth, but a bit less sweet. If you don't have a good liquor store nearby, try Mount Gay Extra Old or Cruzan Single Barrel. Those two are usually very easy to find, and I think are a great 'starter rum'. The Cruzan especially won't set you back much.
> 
> Since we're posting pictures in this thread, here's my rum collection. It's since been augmented by bottles of Angostura 1919, Angostura 1824, Traveller's One Barrel, and LemonHart Demerera.


Nice! :al


----------

